# A new picture for the $20 bill



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2015)

A campaign has begun to put a woman on the $20 bill by 2020, the 100th anniversary of women gaining the right to vote in the United States. Who should it be?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

Susan B. Anthony was on a coin - $2?  How about her or one of the other brave suffragettes?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Susan B. Anthony was on a coin - $2?  How about her or one of the other brave suffragettes?



A good choice although the fact that Anthony was on a $1 coin I think that precludes her going on the $20 bill. Here's a link to a NYT article in which a number of women debate this question.

http://www.nytimes.com/roomfordebate/2015/03/18/putting-a-woman-on-the-20-bill?ref=opinion


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 18, 2015)

Eleanor Roosevelt?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Eleanor Roosevelt?



Oh, yes!  Excellent choice!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 18, 2015)

A look at the article and Eleanor is mentioned in comments many times.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 18, 2015)

Lady GaGa?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2015)

I think Eleanor Roosevelt is a great choice although my candidate would be Margaret Sanger. Jim, I tend to think that a requirement for any candidate would be that they had to be dead, also maybe that they have to have a last name although I'm wrong there because Sacagawea doesn't have a last name.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 18, 2015)

Okay Josh, Strike Lady GaGa...Let's Go with ER!!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Monica?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Monica?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

You boys are incorrigible!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 19, 2015)

Well, a blue dress wouldn't be required...


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 19, 2015)

I'll vote for Eleanor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 19, 2015)

I wish I could put my Avatar in the middle of that 20... but don't have the photoshop skill...  lol!!   It would be a hoot though.. hahahahahaha


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 20, 2015)

It is moot as we are moving to a completely electronic monetary system...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 20, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I wish I could put my Avatar in the middle of that 20... but don't have the photoshop skill...  lol!!   It would be a hoot though.. hahahahahaha


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 20, 2015)

Ahahaha!  Does this mean you get free twenties?


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 20, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 16108





:lofl:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 20, 2015)

Josiah said:


> I think Eleanor Roosevelt is a great choice although my candidate would be Margaret Sanger. Jim, I tend to think that a requirement for any candidate would be that they had to be dead, also maybe that they have to have a last name although I'm wrong there because Sacagawea doesn't have a last name.



Yes!  Margaret Sanger!!  She made huge sacrifices just so women could have information about birth control.  What she did helped all of us, not just women.  But, of course, I can hear the right-wing religious loonies screaming now.  They'll also scream because I just called them what they are.  Pathetic.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 20, 2015)

Is this worth commemorating?



> Wyoming, the first state to grant voting rights to women, was also the first state to elect a female governor. Nellie Tayloe Ross (1876-1977) was elected governor of the Equality State (Wyoming's official nickname) in 1924. From 1933 to 1953, she served as the first female director of the U.S. Mint.


First female governor and first female director of the US Mint.








If she's not famous, why isn't she?


----------



## Pappy (Mar 21, 2015)

First choice, QuickSilver. Second choice, Jane Manfields daughter.Olivia Benson.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2015)

Betty Ford


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2015)

I was thinking Bozo the Clown.  It would be a great representation of the US government.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Putting a woman's picture on our paper currency is nothing new, like I mean not even close to being new. In 1886 Martha Washington's picture appeared on the one dollar note.


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Well I was going to say Marilyn Monroe in that blowing skirt shot, but Ameriscot is already taking us men to task. So getting serious, I have to agree; Eleanor Roosevelt. I was young at the time, and all I ever heard about her was that she was ugly and always sticking her nose in where it didn't belong. I saw a documentary on her just a few weeks ago. A truly outstanding woman. Highly deserving of recognition. Still no great beauty, but Andrew Jackson doesn't do it for me either.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 17, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Ameriscot is already taking us men to task.



Tell me about it. They say they're just poking fun, but when I offer that excuse I get exactly nowhere.

I agree that Eleanor Roosevelt would be a very deserving candidate.


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 18, 2015)

I wish Congress would leave the damn thing alone and do some REAL work.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 18, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Well I was going to say Marilyn Monroe in that blowing skirt shot, but Ameriscot is already taking us men to task. So getting serious, I have to agree; Eleanor Roosevelt. I was young at the time, and all I ever heard about her was that she was ugly and always sticking her nose in where it didn't belong. I saw a documentary on her just a few weeks ago. A truly outstanding woman. Highly deserving of recognition. Still no great beauty, but Andrew Jackson doesn't do it for me either.



Moi!?  

I became interested in learning about Eleanor Roosevelt about a year ago and read several biographies on her and also a really good documentary. She was an amazing, outstanding, incredible woman!!!  She had such a horrible childhood and her marriage was unhappy but she overcame all of that.  I remember in one book someone had been told what an ugly woman she was but he didn't see that at all.  She was just an incredible woman who inner beauty shined through.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 18, 2015)

Eleanor Roosevelt would be a great choice but don't count on it.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 18, 2015)

I love & greatly admire Eleanor Roosevelt, but every time the govt changes stamps & currency it costs the taxpayers $!
crazy that the PO still does that. The $2 bills & $1  coins were an expensive failure.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Moi!?
> 
> I became interested in learning about Eleanor Roosevelt about a year ago and read several biographies on her and also a really good documentary. She was an amazing, outstanding, incredible woman!!!  She had such a horrible childhood and her marriage was unhappy but she overcame all of that.  I remember in one book someone had been told what an ugly woman she was but he didn't see that at all.  She was just an incredible woman who inner beauty shined through.



Completely agree. Here's one of my favorite New Yorker cartoons. In case you can't read the caption it is  "For gosh sakes, here comes Mrs. Roosevelt"


----------



## Underock1 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Moi!?
> 
> I became interested in learning about Eleanor Roosevelt about a year ago and read several biographies on her and also a really good documentary. She was an amazing, outstanding, incredible woman!!!  She had such a horrible childhood and her marriage was unhappy but she overcame all of that.  I remember in one book someone had been told what an ugly woman she was but he didn't see that at all.  She was just an incredible woman who inner beauty shined through.



Oui, moi. I agree on Eleanor. Carried off a tough deal with wonderful grace.


----------

